# Don\'t know what kind of car this is



## Kendall (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw one the other day that was orangish in color, and had half boxcar, half tanker on one setup.


----------



## Marik (Mar 24, 2007)

Covered Gondola? Someone explained one just like that before. My immediate thought was Covered Gondola, was right. Unless you mean something like the front half is box, the back is tank. That would be rather strange.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 25, 2007)

Might have been a tanker with a box around it. They put shit to protect the values some times, resembles a tanker with a steel box over half of it.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 25, 2007)

*probably steel coil car*

it could be any of the ones suggested,

you probably saw a covered gondola though if it had a gon bottom and curved top-
they're used to transport rolls of steel and that's why the curved top
basically unrideable and i thought i was gonna havta ride one on huron central rr once but luckily thought better


----------

